# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Aluinsteen en Odorex dry

## BlueDragonflyBoy

Ik ben wel benieuwd, want ik ben het ZO zat om me te schamen voor zweetplekken. Ik heb odorex dry gebruikt, maar na een tijd [paar weken] werkte dat niet meer. Ik heb vandaag Deoleen Satin Spray gekocht, ben benieuwd of dat gaat werken, ik zal daar over 2 weken wel wat over vertellen. 

Maar nou heb ik iets gelezen over Aluin, dat moet je dan onder je oksels smeren ofzo? Weet iemand hier meer over? Helpt het? zo ja, waar kan je het kopen?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb dat hier in een ander topic gelezen idd van die aluinsteen.

Een aluinsteen kun je overal kopen..kruidvat,etos,Di,etc,etc en kost helemaal niet veel!
Het wordt normaal als bloedstelper gebruikt na het scheren,maar als het idd helpt tegen transpiratie dan is het een heel goedkope en effectieve oplossing!!

Steen vochtig maken neem ik aan en gebruiken als deo-stick!

Laat jullie ervaringen horen aub!!!!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

ALUIN.

Toepassingen

*De bekendste toepassing in het dagelijks leven van aluin stond vroeger bij elke man op de wastafel. Het werd als bloedstelpend middel gebruikt door mannen die zich bij het scheren gesneden hadden. Aluin bindt zich namelijk aan eiwitten van de beschadigde huid, en doet deze samentrekken (adstringerende werking) waardoor de bloeding stopt. 
*Het is ook een belangrijke ingrediënt van de papierbereiding, voor het regelen (=verlagen) van de zuurgraad (pH) 
*Het wordt ook gebruikt voor het verwijderen/oplossen van coatings, 
en als beitsmiddel bij het verven van textiel. 
*Tevens zit het als anti-transpirant middel in deodorants 
*Het heeft een ontsmettende werking op wonden, 
*Aluin biedt verlichting bij keelpijn  
*en kan zelfs dienen voor het verdelgen van algen in vijvers

(bron: wikipedia)

----------


## BlueDragonflyBoy

Ik heb daarnet een Aluinsteen gekocht bij de kruidvat á 1.99. Zou me niet voor kunnen stellen dat zoiets goedkoops echt helpt, maar morgen ga ik met de bus, 2 uur lang, dus dan zal ik het snel genoeg merken!

Ik post snel even mijn ervaring.

----------


## Agnes574

We wachten in spanning op je ervaring!!
Gebruik géén deo onder die aluin hé..neem anders voor de zekerheid een deo mee voor onderweg,mocht de aluin niet naar je wensen werken!

Het hoeft toch niet altijd duur te zijn om goed te werken???
Vaak zijn de aloude 'huismiddeltjes' beter dan wat ook!!

Succes en sterkte!!

----------


## BlueDragonflyBoy

Jammer genoeg, werkte het niet. Weer een tegenvaller. Maar ik heb diezelfde dag weer odorex extra dry [ de depper] gekocht, en het lijkt wel of hij nu agressiever is, ging 's avonds voor het slapen heel erg prikken, maar hij werkte wel! Heb het al eerder gebruikt, maar na een tijd werkte het niet meer. Maar nu weer wel, volgens odorex kan je er niet immuun voor worden.

----------


## Agnes574

Jammer dat die aluinsteen jou niet hielp!

Hopelijk ga je voor lange tijd goed zijn met die odorex extra dry!

Succes
Xx

----------


## meiske

Waar kan je de odorex kopen ?

----------


## BlueDragonflyBoy

Etos, kruidvat, al dat soort winkels. 3.50 is de depper.

----------

